# Shooting Hens



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

*Do you not shoot hens*​
No, I shoot hens45100.00%


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Just curious


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is a bad poll.....

But her is my answer. If it is legal to shoot hens then it is fine to shoot them. I myself try to pick out drakes but sometime end up shooting hens. Things happen. But as long as people stay with in the regs.....it is fine.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree, but a lot of people say they go out of their way to let hens pass.

I just would like to know just how many actually do...purposely not shoot hens


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I think the poll will be interesting. Do I shoot hens? I try not to so my answer is no. I guess that I would have to limit that to mallards pintails and canvasback. I dont mind it when youngsters shoot a hen.As they grow older and see that their mentors dont shoot hens they will likely follow that practice.There are times where I can understand taking some hens in your limit. A long hunting trip and you would like to have a limit of birds to eat or you may want to have a hen mounted. I am fortunate to have enough hunting opportunities so I may go henless.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I myself do not shoot hens. I guess its the same theory as not shooting hen pheasant-the males are such a more prettier bird. Thats probably the main reason for me


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

I do shoot hens but it depends on the situation. If a hen is the only bird I have been able to get to commit to the dekes I will shoot her. If I have had many opportunities on different flocks I will pass on a lone hen. Don't get me wrong though. When a flock of 2 drakes and 2 hens commit I will only shoot at the drakes.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't shoot hens.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Jungda99 said:


> I do shoot hens but it depends on the situation. If a hen is the only bird I have been able to get to commit to the dekes I will shoot her. If I have had many opportunities on different flocks I will pass on a lone hen. Don't get me wrong though. When a flock of 2 drakes and 2 hens commit I will only shoot at the drakes.


I prefer drakes soley because of aesthetics....but if a hen comes in on my side, or rotation puts the shot on me, I'll take the hen.....or pass it off to the other guys and forfiet my shot. But field hunting on the praire during October has no mercy for those choosing preference. Chit happens.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I never intentionally shoot hens and I like hunting with people who don't shoot them either because it shows they have self control. It's a good screening tool for hunting partners.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I too believe that if you are having a slow day, you dont have to shoot the lone hen that comes in. Like gander said it show self control and proves thats you are serious about your morals


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Morals srictly limited to those that do not shoot hens.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

one thing that has always baffeled me on the logic of not shooting hens is mating systems of ducks. if they were promiscuis or polygamous like pheasants, turkeys, or deer, this idea would make sense to me, but since ducks form pair bonds, and mate with only one male( although extra-pair copulations do occur) then wouldn't shooting too many males be a bad thing also. i can see how the logic may work in some peoples minds, but a lack of males by overharvesting them could have anegative affect also. last time I checked hens wear jewelry too.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Is this poll working?

It seems everytime I check it, the number of votes increase by two and results remain at 50%?


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Ducks do form pairs in the spring, but when the hen starts to lay eggs the drake will start to fly around and look for other females. Also it would take alot of shooting to get the ratio of drake to hens down to the point of hens over drakes. So many hens are kill durring the nesting season that is why the ratio favors drakes.

I do not shot hens, my older brother and myself have our youngest brother doing the samething it is great.

YOU CAN NOT BEAT A PIC WITH A PILE OF GREEN HEADS.

EXCEPT A LITTLE BLING

I am not trying to brag and I know a lot of people have shot alot more ducks than me, but I have shot enough ducks in my day so I can let a hen go let her swin or walk in the field


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

No shooting hens unless a mistake and it happens. I picked out a nice drake buffy and when I shot I got the trailing hen too.

Many times my hunting buddies and I have watched the hens rather than shoot them. As long as the regs allow a hen, I don't have anything against anyone who shoots one.

Good Hunting.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I am pretty surprised by how even this poll is. I thought it would be 2 to 1 No Hens to Hens .


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

The poll doesn't work properly. One vote tallies one for each answer.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

I agree...Started a new one...let this one ride.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Joltin_Joe said:


> The poll doesn't work properly. One vote tallies one for each answer.


You're right and I've never seen this before in a poll? Not even sure how it's happening.


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

Can you 86 this thread?


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IS THIS QUESTION STRICTLY FOR MALLARDS? IVE HAD COUNTLESS TIMES WHEN SHOOTING BLUEBILLS RINGBILLS AND TEAL WHEN THERE IS JUST ABOUT NO WAY YOU COULD PICK OUT THE DRAKES. YOU GUNNA PASS ON A FLOCK OF DUCKS JUST BECAUSE THERE ARE HENS IN IT...IT DOESNT RUIN MY HUNT TO SHOOT SOME AS LONG AS IM W/IN MY LEGAL LIMITS. AND USUALLY THE ONLY HEN RESTRICTIONS ARE ON MALLARDS ANYWAY.


----------



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

We try not to do it. Accidents happen but there have been many times this last season where we have had large groups working and I have either shot only once or not at all because I couldn't get a clean shot at a drake.

I wonder when they set up the hunters choice if they thought they could have gotten away with closing hens out completely without being lynched if they would have done it?

on a side note I sure wouldn't want to be a guide taking guys out with the hunters choice rules.


----------

